# Great Mag Pouch for 10/22



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

French Military SMG 49/50 Mag Pouch - Keepshooting®

These are great magazine pouches for 10/22 banana mags. It holds 5ea 25 round mags and has room for 2 or more boxes or ammo. A compact way to carry 125 rounds loaded and another 100 ready to load. Has a sturdy shoulder strap.

I picked up 4. As in all surplus, they vary in age and manufacturer. One will only snap closed with 4 mags, but on the other hand it holds 4 mages and 200 spare rounds excellently.


----------

